# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  NOCHES DE MAGIA EN LA BUENA VENTURA - MADRID (TODOS LOS JUEVES)

## La Buena Ventura

Hola a tod@s! 

Os escribimos desde la sala LA BUENA VENTURA (Madrid), para informaros que en esta nueva temporada 2012/2013 todos los jueves de mes tenemos actuaciones de magia y magia de cerca.

El comienzo de la actuación es a las 22:30h-23:00h aproximadamente, y la entrada son 5€ con consumición (Cerveza, Refresco o cualquiera de nuestros deliciosos cocktails).

Todas las entradas las podéis adquirir en Ticketea y Atrapalo.

Aquí os dejamos la programación del mes de Noviembre!




La Buena Ventura | Café-Concierto

----------

